# #TshirtTuesday: Moist Junk



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello, it's Printsome!

Here we are again with a brand new edition of our awesome *#TshirtTuesday* series! Today we bring you something that will catch your attention, for sure. You might hate it, you might love it, but it won’t leave you indifferent.

Meet Jacob and his controversial t-shirt brand, *Moist Junk*!

Read the interview and find out more about this peculiar designer here --> *http://printso.me/MoistJunk*


























By the way, are you a t-shirt designer? Would you like to promote your t-shirt brand without spending money? Do you write a t-shirt blog? We want to hear from you! Learn how here --> http://printso.me/TTFeature

Have an awesome day!


----------

